# sucker



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

When does the sucker start running in the rifle.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

When the ice goes out for good, usually sometime in March. A steady warm rain always helps.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

thats a fun run to fish, i'll have to put that back on the to do list.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

1st week of April is usually a safe bet unless it's been brutally cold in March. The sucker run was my 1st experience with a fish bigger than a 6" perch. 

The problem was stream wading to fish it in jeans as a dumb kid too poor for waders.


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

We always go right around the weekend before or the weekend of easter and do pretty good-- and yes a warm rain helps a ton watch the weather, they are pretty easy to predict after a rain, and you can catch em high water or low fast or slowcurrent-- favorite bait is hot dogs or just plain ol sponge


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

anyone know about the properity on Michigan St/ River Rd. just outside of Omer. if its public or what the deal is, i know people always camp out there for the run but i also thought that i saw signs like its setup like a camp ground in that a area where everone camps and parks at.....


I more or less i think its just random parking/camping...


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

as i walked outside today i was like man i cant wait for the sucker run. just got off the phone talking about im pumped for this years sucker run.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

uofmguy68 said:


> anyone know about the properity on Michigan St/ River Rd. just outside of Omer. if its public or what the deal is, i know people always camp out there for the run but i also thought that i saw signs like its setup like a camp ground in that a area where everone camps and parks at.....
> 
> 
> I more or less i think its just random parking/camping...


State land, camping by free permit you can get at any DNR field office.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I can find the exact date if I check some pictures. I believe it was the first week of April we did alright last year. I'll see if I can pull the pic up from that trip so we can all get pumped up.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

You guys are killing me! I can't wait!!! I've been excited for this year since april 2009. We always go the first weekend in april, but since easter is the first weekend this year it'll have to be before or after that. watching that weather and waiting for a good rain is gonna be key, especially with all this snow and ice right now.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

First two weeks of April are golden, you can pick away at them by the third week of March, as long as she's open.


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

What do you all do with them after you catch them? 

I tossed them back in the river (Clinton to be exact) caught tons of them in Riverland Park and Dodge Park area.


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

djweiser said:


> What do you all do with them after you catch them?
> 
> I tossed them back in the river (Clinton to be exact) caught tons of them in Riverland Park and Dodge Park area.


 We'll deep fry them, right there on the side of the river with a turkey cooker. Fillet them up and cut off only the top part of the fillet and lust throw it right in the grease. It's really white and flakey. Pretty dern good. If you know how to pickle/smoke them they can be alright too.


----------



## boddah4 (Oct 22, 2008)

djweiser said:


> What do you all do with them after you catch them?
> 
> I tossed them back in the river (Clinton to be exact) caught tons of them in Riverland Park and Dodge Park area.


They are very good smoked.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can them for later they are good that way. I use to do alot of Bobcat hunting with an old friend of mine, who has since passed away, God rest his soul. He would can a ton of them, and when we would get back to his cabin, it would just take a few short minutes and he would have biscuts and gravey and canned sucker on the table to eat.


----------

